# new battery and camper



## styron (Aug 14, 2012)

what is the best way to tell if the battery is working on the camper.


----------



## PhilnJill (Aug 3, 2011)

a battery load tester. you can take it to an auto parts store and they will test it for you.


----------



## frank-id (Dec 20, 2010)

*An RV owner's best tool. A multimeter.*

A multimeter is a very valuable tool. Usable meters start at about $50. The better the meter, the higher the cost. A multimeter will offer many answers
for anything electrical. A multimeter will indicate battery condition, if all the fuses are good and if the AC power is sufficient to use. When a battery indicates 12.0volts, the battery is discharged 75%. A full ready to work battery will show 12.6volts on a multimeter. To keep an RV battery always ready to work, get a small battery charger with a 20-50 amp output, get a 24 hour time clock. Hook up the charger to the battery, plug into the timer, set the timer to go on for a couple hours and off for about 3 hours. This method works on any battery. Some folks connect the converter, also known as a battery charger, and allow the timer to control the charging. A 12volt test lite is a handy tool for an RV too. Frank


----------



## ezrv (Apr 25, 2011)

FRANK-ID: I feel 20 amps max are sufficient, even ten might do. Why would you choose such a short "off" time when you don't know if the battery is in fact supplying power to a considerable load?


----------



## frank-id (Dec 20, 2010)

*I'm not sure of your words.*

Adjusting a time clock to charge a battery is a time vs rate calculation. A long slow charge is usually for the battery as little charge is lost as heat.
Remember the mulitmeter is a great tool. Frank


----------

